# Back Box warning signs?



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Do I need any...I do believe they are required in Spain/Italy but we stick to the more northern countries.  

I have done the normal exhaustive, intense and time consuming search but as usual frustration has beaten me :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you mean the diagonal red striped panels then these are only compulsory in Italy..

http://www.fiamma.it/prodotti/prodotti.asp?Lingua=EN&Linea=02&Fam=C05&page=3

pete


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Pete,
I was just putting her mind at rest


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

Is there any requirement to display a warning sign or red/yellow reflective tape on an overhanging backbox in France?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Be aware that the Italian law requires the sign to be reflective across the whole surface and made from metal, the plastic ones with four reflectors isn't good enough. Mind you, never heard of anyone being nicked for using one.


----------

